# Ok Yvonne and Gang .......what is this?



## N2TORTS (May 22, 2014)

This one looks just too darn easy ........





more clues to come ......I'm interested to see opinions....
JD~


----------



## Laura (May 22, 2014)

the sunflower or the berry vine?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 22, 2014)

Well Laura Hello! ....the Sun Flower.....actually .....but I never knew they were multi-head (actually I read up on them and know now ....was wondering any other inputs?

There still is one clue (pic) to share after this one ....


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2014)

I was going to guess sunflower, but the leaves didn't look quite right in the first pic. The second pic shows them much better. My torties love those leaves.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 22, 2014)

Ok Tom .....here is a big clue ...


----------



## N2TORTS (May 23, 2014)

Hummmm No one?


----------



## tortadise (May 23, 2014)

Artichoke?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2014)

Is it a type of gerbera daisy? Cosmos?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 23, 2014)

Good morning Yvonne and Kelly~ 
Well as the story goes .....I have a little "raised bed" veggie garden , last year I put up a little bird house I slapped together . Needless to say , it gets filled with Sally's left over food seed as well as some store bought "wild bird seed". Now the fun part ....when this plant first started to bud , I too thought - a sun flower..but then multi-buds appeared? I have never seen that before , only being used to the single massive flower of the plant. Well doing some research ,come to find out there are many types of sunflower-The single flower plant that we are familiar with is actually a "Hybrid" and man made. Also other creations for colors, size ect. exist "sounds like tort breeding ...gotta love genetics eh?"  
So further reading .....I believe this is a sun flower...a "true sunflower" or "wild type" . Surely sprouting from the left over seed that fell into the garden from the above mentioned, or....and I haven't cheated yet ....just go read the dam package and see what the seed mix is . Nevertheless I know there are some other green thumbs in here and thought it would be "enlightening" <~~~~~is that a bad -offense word choice?
ummm.....interesting and fun to see if others had any ideas to what it is or have had the same beautiful flower in their yard.......
peace ~n~ love
JD~


----------



## Ms. A (May 23, 2014)

The one in my profile picture is/was multi-headed as well. They are absolutely beautiful! 
Not sure they're the same type, but both are beauties!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 23, 2014)

Ms. A said:


> The one in my profile picture is/was multi-headed as well. They are absolutely beautiful!
> Not sure they're the same type, but both are beauties!


Awesome .......
Well Ma'm ... check this out ....some neat~o info and links within.
History of the Amazing Sunflower.....
How many flowers or heads does the sunflower plant have?





The cultivated sunflower has only one flower or head. But the wild cousins found growing in ditches and other areas throughout much of North America have multiple flowers and heads. Multiples of 20 and more heads are common. The 'wilds' are the genetic basis of today's domesticated sunflower.













The story of sunflower (Helianthus Annuus ) is indeed amazing. The wild sunflower is native to North America but commercialization of the plant took place in Russia. It was only recently that the sunflower plant returned to North America to become a cultivated crop. But it was the American Indian who first domesticated the plant into a single headed plant with a variety of seed colors including black, white, red, and black/white striped.
http://www.sunflowernsa.com/all-about/faq/#13


JD~


----------



## Ms. A (May 23, 2014)

Thank you for that link! 
I've grown a few different kinds through the years, and they are all plain ol' stunning. The flowers are so vibrant, the foliage a healthy lush green, and they attract a multitude of critters. <3


----------



## N2TORTS (May 23, 2014)

Ms. A said:


> Thank you for that link!
> I've grown a few different kinds through the years, and they are all plain ol' stunning. The flowers are so vibrant, the foliage a healthy lush green, and they attract a multitude of critters. <3


 you betch'a ...glad you enjoyed the link ..."Green Thumbs Up" ^5


----------



## wellington (May 23, 2014)

Very interesting. I have seen some that looked like sunflowers in the past, but because they weren't the norm, I figured it had to be a cross or some other type of flower, like a close relative. 
So, your project now Jeff, grow all the different kinds and share the pics with us. You and your green thumbs, jealous


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2014)

I had always thought the black-eyed susans that grow alongside the road were the original sunflowers.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 23, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I had always thought the black-eyed susans that grow alongside the road were the original sunflowers.


 I dated a Gal once ....who went by the name " Red eyed" Susan ....and I must say she WAS pretty road worthy!


----------



## Jacqui (May 23, 2014)

I have some of the wild "ditch" ones growing in my yard each year. Right now they are only about a foot tall. I try to walk around and not pull them out as I think sunflowers are pretty. So neat in the summer to go by places where the ditches and field edges are covered with them. I also enjoy seeing the big fields of cultivated crop ones.


----------



## T33's Torts (May 23, 2014)

I recently burned a few that popped up in the Russian cage. Darn, didn't know they were tort- friendly!


----------

